# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μπορει να μου πει καποιος ποιοι παπαγαλοι 'μιλανε'?

## Σπυρος24

Καλημερα παιδια!!!Θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση.Σε 2 βδομαδες περιπου.θα εχω επιτελους παπαγαλο.εχω αποφασισει για Ringneck ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολο πουλακι αλλα εχει καλη δυνατοτητα να μιλησει.Μπορει να μου πειτε ποια αλλα ειδη εχουν δυνατοτητα ομιλιας και σε τι τιμες κυμαινονται περιπου??

----------


## demis

ξερω καποιες ρατσες αλλα δεν ξερω τις τιμες.. καλυτερα να σου πει καποιος πιο εμποιρος εμενα η συμβουλη μου ειναι να μην αγορασεις ενα παπαγαλο με την προοπτικη να μιλισει γιατι σιγουρα θα πεσεις απο τα συννεφα αν  δεν το πετυχεις μπορει για παραδειγμα ενα κοινο παπαγαλακι να ξερει να μιλαειθ και ενας ζακο που ειναι φιμισμενος πως μιλαει τελεια να μην μπορει να πει ουτε μια λεξη.. ο,τι και να παρεις πρεπει να εισαι μαζι του συνεχεια το αν θα μιλισει εξαρταται η σχεση που θα χει μαζι σου.. αν δεν σε συμπαθει πως ειναι δυνατων να θελησει να επαναλαβει αυτα που λες? γι αυτο λοιπον πρωτα θα αναπτυξετε μια τρυφερη σχεση και μετα θα αρχισεις να του μαθαινεις λεξεις. παντως αν δε κοπιασεις δυσκολο να μαθει ναμιλαει μονο του

----------


## Φάμπιο

μερικα ειδη που εχουν δυνατοτητα ομιλιας(καθαρης ομιλιας)
ειναι τα μπατζι,οι ζακο,οι μακαο ορισμενοι κοκατου,καποιοι αμαζονιου...
τιμες απο 15 ευρω μεχρι 4000ευρω

----------


## Σπυρος24

demi απλα απο πειρεργια ρωτησα :ΡΡ εχω κλισει ουτως η αλλως πως θα παρω Ringneck...εκει το κοβω....

----------


## demis

αν παρεις αυτη τη ρατσα εισια τυχερος κι εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ αυτη η ρατσα αλλα στη ζωη μου το πιο εξαλο  που εχω παρει απο παπαγαλους ειναι λοβμπερντς.. τωρα εχω απλα ενα μπατζυ.. μου αρεσουν οι μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι αλλα για να τους βλεπω μονο γιατι ο ηχος που βγαζουν ειναι σαφως μεγαλυτερος απο τα μπατζυ και εμεις στο σπιτι ειμαστε λιγο νευρικοι... σκεφτομαι σ λιγο καιρο  που θα εχω δικο μου σπιτι να παρω η ριγκνεκ η καποια κονουρα που μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ!! υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη παπαγαλων και ολα ειναι ομορφα για  μενα οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα για το ειδος αρκει να μενω μονος μου!!! οπως και να ειναι ενας παπαγαλος αρκει μονο που ανοικει στο γεννος των παπαγαλων!! με τις χαρες που κανουν δεν συγκρινεται   ακομα και ενας παπαγαλος που ξερει αλγευρα.. χαχαχαχα

----------


## Σπυρος24

οτι θα παρω θα παρω!!!ευχαριστω!!! και οι γονεις μ ειναι παρα πολυ...αλλα δεν πειραζει θα τον εχω στο δωματιο μου και θα προσθεσω ηχομονωση στην πορτα :ΡΡΡ ολα τα παπαγαλακια ειναι τελεια!!Απλα δεν θελω κατι πολυ μικρο...δεν ξερω απλα δεν με ικανοποιει...οπως στα σκυλια..αμα ειχα τσιουαουα δεν θα μ αρεσε!!:ΡΡΡ ειμαι κ 1.90 θελω κατι στα μετρα μ!!χαχαχα

----------


## demis

λογικο ειναι αυτα ειναι γουστα.. αν μπορυσα να αντεπεξελθω κι εγω θα επαιρνα τετειο ειδος.. εγω παλι δεν θελω ουτε κατι πολυ μεγαλο ουτε πολυ μικρο θελω να ειναι γοητευτικο. και δεν ξερω αλλα δεν θελω ουτε να μιλαει θελω η συμπεριφορα του να ειναι καθαρα σαν ζωο και οχι σαν ανθρωποι οι ανθρωποι δεν μου αρεσουν και τοσο. κι εγω καπου καπου θελω υσηχεια αλλα οι γονεις μου ειναι αλλο πραγμα εμενα δεν μ αφηνουν να το εεχω μεσα στο σπιτι και το εχω σε ιδκο χορο στο σπιτι ειναι προφυλαγμενο απο κρυο και ρευματα. για μπατζυ το ελεγξα και ειναι καταλληλος χορος για ολες τις εποχες για αλλο ειδος ομως το χειμωνα δεν ειναι καθολου καλο... αυτοι ειναι πολυ ευεσθητοι για μενα δυστυχως.....

----------


## Σπυρος24

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτως!!!!παλια ηιελα πολυ να παρω σκυλο.αλα μεσα στο σπιτι ουτε κατα διανοια.μετα βρηκα 3 αδεσποτα που τα ταισα κανα 2 φορες και απο τοτε δεν ξεκολανε απο την οικοδομη :ΡΡ

----------


## demis

εγω εχω σκυλο στο σπιτι και στο εξωχικο αλλα 3.. δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ταισω αδεσποτα γιατι εδω ειναι ολοι οι γειτωνες ο,τι ναναι παλια ειχα πολλα αδεσποτα που ταιζα αλαλ τα εχουν σκοτωσει γι αυτο απο το να τα σκοτωνουν καλυτερα να μην ταιζω ουτε ενα γιατι θα μεινει εδω και θα εχει την ιδια καταληξη..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα παρακαλούσα να μη ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα.Μπορείτε να συνεχίζεται την συζήτησή σας  στο προφίλ σας.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## demis

ενταξει ισως ξεφιγαμε λιγο. απλα μου ειπε κατι κι εγω το συνεχισα αλλα αν δε να προειδοποιουσες πιθανως να το τραβουσα πολυ μακρια.

----------

